# Snake Genetics



## bradhadair (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, was wondering if there were any decent books or websites on genetics, specifically kingsnakes, but other snakes in general as well, saw the "genetics for herpers" book which looks a good starting point but what's your opinions on it? Basically what I'm looking for is what would happen if I crossed a high-white cali king with an albino, which traits are recessive, dom/ co dom etc...

Have googled and googled but it only seems to throw up the same pages, if anyone can help it would be fantastic : victory:

(PS have posted in the snake section as well)


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I have Genetics for Herpers. It is useful for its intended purpose -- teaching the principles of genetics. It will not tell you what would happen if you crossed a high-white cali king with an albino, which traits are recessive, dom/ co dom etc...

Cali kings are among the snakes that have a number of mutant genes but are poorly known genetically.

Albino is a recessive mutant gene. Stripe is a dominant (Zweifel, Richard G. 1981. Genetics of color pattern polymorphism in the California kingsnake. Journal of Heredity 72(4): 238-244.)

I am not aware of anything that tells how high white is inherited.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you come across this one
California King Genetic Morphs

Doesn't teach you about genetics but gives you what they are in terms of inheritance, had a look through and agree with what is said.

I have always considered high white to be a line bred normal cali so if taking it as that then the albino is of course a recessive so you would get normal cali kings het for albino, however they should have varying degrees of white on them, some being more white than others.

I like genetics and used to breed albino striped cali kings so learnt about the other morphs too so any cali morph specific questions feel free to PM me. But pick something like corns or better still royals in order to learn basic genetic inheritance as there is a lot more on them and always easier to learn with visual examples. 

This one is on royals 
Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
But read the genetics 101 page and also look at each of the inheritance illustrations, click links near the bottom for them. Should get you started, concentrate on the recessive as that is the main one in colubrids.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Did you come across this one
> California King Genetic Morphs
> 
> Doesn't teach you about genetics but gives you what they are in terms of inheritance, had a look through and agree with what is said.


Thank you! I hadn't run across that site. It will help me, too.

According to the Zweifel paper in my previous post, aberrant and dot-dash are variant forms produced by the stripe mutant gene.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

paulh said:


> Thank you! I hadn't run across that site. It will help me, too.
> 
> According to the Zweifel paper in my previous post, aberrant and dot-dash are variant forms produced by the stripe mutant gene.


Yep dot dash still to my knowledge considered to be line bred from the stripe patternation. There is an aberrant in the striped form, that link terms it Aztec but cant say i have ever called it that, however normal aberrant is still a bit of a grey area to me, having read mixed accounts on it, yet I am sure loads have been bred that you would think there would be a more firm answer on them by now.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

These pages list some of the kingsnake morphs for several species: http://www.morphguide.com/#lampropeltis

...still lacking some photos so if anyone can help out! :2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

eeji said:


> These pages list some of the kingsnake morphs for several species: Guide to Reptile Morphs - Morphguide.com
> 
> ...still lacking some photos so if anyone can help out! :2thumb:


Never actually looked at your site before, looking good just needs to keep building. I will have a look through past pics when I had more colubrids and see if there is any decent ones in there to upload. I'm sure with a mini appeal to rfuk you could fill out the kings and milks pretty easily. Especially if you asked neil1978(I think) he imports milks from applegate and last time I looked owned several milks including an albino striped sinaloan :flrt:


----------



## tigercookie (Feb 6, 2009)

hi, we got the hi white from neil at donny this year :2thumb:, wonder if he would be know what would be the result of the cross :blush: oh i,m the op's other half!!!! have looked at the websites etc just would be good to get something more specific (if poss) and benefit from others experience


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

oakelm said:


> Never actually looked at your site before, looking good just needs to keep building. I will have a look through past pics when I had more colubrids and see if there is any decent ones in there to upload. I'm sure with a mini appeal to rfuk you could fill out the kings and milks pretty easily. Especially if you asked neil1978(I think) he imports milks from applegate and last time I looked owned several milks including an albino striped sinaloan :flrt:


thanks, its not been up for very long so still a bit bare yet


----------

